# New Drip Systems + CO2 (BB-WW)



## Grim Reefer (Apr 11, 2005)

Here are a few items that I have been working on, thought you may be interested. PPM is around 1600, PH is around 5.95 - 6.00 and solution tempature is around 71 degree Fahrenheit (C22). They are at their 28th day and 7 days into flowering. Also these are from beans not clones. Not going to do the mother plant thing, just let them grow and see what I get with the drip systems.


Later, 
Grim

P.S. Also kickin are air stones in each bucket for oxygen. The drip systems run off a different pump than the air stones, more efficent this way.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Ooh, those are gorgeous! What strain are they? Thanks.

PS - I cannot WAIT to start a hydro grow!


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 11, 2005)

Dutch Passion Blue Berry and Dutch Passion White Widow =Female= (good strains)


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

I dunno about that Blueberry, but I have drooled over the WW strain for months.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 20, 2005)

Plants are at their 37th day of existence and their 16th day into flowering.

Later,
Grim


----------



## notthecops (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Grim, wanna double your yield?

YOu have the set up I've been waiting to see from someone!!!  Get rid of your reflector, and hang your light vertically right in the middle of that circle (spread the plants out so their about 1.5 feet away from the light), rotate your plant 1/4 turn everyday.   This will make the entire branch fill up with HUGE colas.  Next crop, do this from the begining and you'll be amazed!!!

Here's one of my old pics, so you know what I mean:


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a good thought, it would allow light to penetrate underneath the foliage and in between the stems. But there is one major issues with it, Heat. The hood allow me to contain the heat and dispense to where I like to. Also, I can shield the hood with the proper insulation, thus not allowing big brother to lock (FLR) onto the grow area. I would take a little set back in growth for some safety.  

Grim,

P.S. Nice grow, I wish you a plentiful harvest.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 21, 2005)

wow grims back havent seen you in months but glad to have you back man teach theses people here a thing or two p.s nice ******* plants you got there


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Cincy, but it would be very difficult to teach such knowledgeable individuals. Now, I could add some insite, it may help!


Peace,
Grim


----------



## notthecops (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Grim, you're right about the heat dispursing and the "Big guy" being able to see more.  BUT, they can see anyway, and I gurantee you if their is a chopper in your area, they already know what you're doing.  But the heat itself will dipurse among the plants, and open area on top (as you know heat rises).  I've had 10, 1000w lights going in one basement, and never had any heat issues.  I always had prper ventilation of course.  But trust me man, you gotta try it at least once.  If you do it from the biginning, and veg for 4 weeks, their is no reason someone with your skill level can't get AT LEAST 1lb per plant.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, it will be something I will need to look into.


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 23, 2005)

could you place the bulb like that for soil also with great results??  i'm not using a closet rather an open space.  I have a 400 watt hps and mh for the kids. also, if you think of how many ppl have marine tanks heat sigs. are everywhere.  a buddy has 1500 watts on his reef tank alone, and he doesn't grow.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 23, 2005)

Notthecops: Well I have done some research into my bulb and it is a universal type, so I have tried your way of hanging the bulb. They seem to have an immediate response to the light and I believe they liked it. 


Thanks ,
Grim


----------



## notthecops (Apr 24, 2005)

Glad to hear it Grim!!!   Wait until you see how close those nodes are gonna grow together!!!   Solid cola!!   If you have enough lights, try to surround the plants so you don't have to turn them.   If not, stop turning them with about 2-3 weeks left.  Let one side of the plant take all the light.  You'll have none of that tiny bud to trim!!   WHOLE BRANCH COLAS!!!  Keep us posted with pics!!

Keep the light so that the socket is about 2-3 inches below the top of the plant.  Keep an eye on your water temp, as the lights might heat up the buckets.  If so, just move them back a bit.
You're gonna love this man.  I've tried to get a few people to try it, but they wouldn't beleive me that you could yeild that much more.  I can't wait to see YOU'RE results.
Rev:  Yes you can do it in soil, the same as in hydro.  One of those pics is in soil!!


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks....i'm putting CF that i got at my marine store around the plants.  I have 6 24" 40 watts and the one 400 watt now.  i'll keep you updated with the progress.........


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 24, 2005)

NottheCops: Well, I took it one step futhur and purchase a 45 inch reflector for the top of the bulb. That was the only thing that I seen where a lot of light was being lost. The reflector will refocus the light toward the tops of the plants, while the bulb is aluminating the middle branches.

Thanks again,
Grim


----------



## rev.clone (Apr 24, 2005)

where did u get the reflector??


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 25, 2005)

A place called: Wormsway. I had to order it online, who know when it will get here.

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=VR190


----------



## notthecops (May 1, 2005)

Man, you should have left it.  You need the bulb to be lower into your plants to get the full effect of what I was doing.  You want the socket to be BELOW the top of the plant (about 3-4 inches), therefore, it can't be done with a reflector.  You just making the heat more concentrated into the plants.  If that were me, I'd loose the reflector.  But to each his own.  It's not like you got shitty plants anyway.  Those babies look beautiful!!


----------



## meca420 (May 27, 2005)

Hey im just getting my closet set up and ive been wondering why do you use a remote ballist on your HPS light.


----------



## Grim Reefer (May 28, 2005)

Few reasons:
1) 1000 watt ballist is very heavy and would not recommend hanging. Not sure on the weight, I'm guestimating around 40 pounds.
2) Remove ballist from cold area, ballist generates a lot of heat. (Cold area is where you grow you plants.)

Keep temps low when flowering (68 F), improves quality.


Later,
Grim


----------



## meca420 (May 29, 2005)

Hey excuse my ignorance but im trying something with a drip system and have a few questions, i was wondering if you can help me? I built a 4x4x8 wooden structure, this will primarlly be for the flowering stage, about how many plants can i squeze in and still reach max. yeild? for flowering im using 1 53k lumins 400w hps lamp. im also not sure about the co2 useage and how much? to be honest with you ive come along way in my research but know i have alot more to learn.    
                          Thanks for your time, MECA


----------



## highlife (Aug 22, 2007)

grim reefer what does the box on the ac prevent?


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 25, 2008)

highlife said:
			
		

> grim reefer what does the box on the ac prevent?


 
As not to suck the Co2 in??  (just a guess).  Those babys are going to be DANK!!!!!!   Good luck man.....PEACE


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 25, 2008)

notthecops said:
			
		

> Hey Grim, you're right about the heat dispursing and the "Big guy" being able to see more. BUT, they can see anyway, and I gurantee you if their is a chopper in your area, they already know what you're doing. But the heat itself will dipurse among the plants, and open area on top (as you know heat rises). I've had 10, 1000w lights going in one basement, and never had any heat issues. I always had prper ventilation of course. But trust me man, you gotta try it at least once. If you do it from the biginning, and veg for 4 weeks, their is no reason someone with your skill level can't get AT LEAST 1lb per plant.


 
Dispense with the paranoia folks.  A turbine chopper costs between $750-$1000 per hour to run; LEO is not going to send in a chopper for a 4 plant grow.  

The only way you'll get caught is your neighbours dobbing you in for pungent odour; police knocking on your door because of some distrubance or petty crime; or running your mouth off (DO NOT TELL ANYONE YOU ARE GROWING)


Now that said you have some very healthy plants their mate.


----------

